# JD 220A. What do y'all think



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Seller wants 950 which I know is way over priced. What would be a good price for it? It's a few hrs away so I can't just swing by to look at it. Seller says it was last used last season and that he just started it and it starts right up. Reel needs grinding, might need replacement(hard to tell from pictures) and no telling what else. Here are several pics he sent me.











You can tell he did not take great care of it. I was thinking 200 tops for it sight unseen.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

I agree that the asking is a tad steep. If it runs, cuts and comes with everything in the pictures, I'd probably go $3-400.

The reel on that unit has been spin-ground only. If it needs sharpening, you might have a heck of a time getting an edge on it by backlapping. You could get a local shop/course to do a touch-up grind for you, perhaps they can relief grind it for you but many don't do that with their own mowers. Or, if the price is right, you could figure on spending $400 to replace the reel and knife with something more appropriate to your target HoC. (I'd go with the latter option if you can score the machine for cheap.)


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@MasterMech 
Thanks I went ahead and told him $200 and listed out the reasons why. We will see if he even responds. The little bit I talked with him, did not seem to really want to budge. Anyways I am not in a rush. We will see what he says.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Don't forget that machine is 3-4 generations old now..... (220a, 220b, 220c, 220sl ....)


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

I got a 220c for about that same price shipped for comparison.

@MasterMech Why is it so hard to find someone to do spin and relief grinds on reels?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@kur1j 
Where did you get yours from.

I have seen a 2013 220sl that has been rebuilt with new reel and bedknife for 1800. It's at a dealer and has been sitting for awhile too. Thinking about going in and offering 1000 for it. Don't really know what a good price is though for the new 220sl.


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Ral1121

http://www.wiltco.com/greeens-mowers/

Taylor Williamson. His website isn't up to date but I called him and just asked what he had available. Mine was 850+140 shipped.


----------



## khayden10 (Apr 24, 2017)

I paid $300 for my 220A last summer. I know I didn't get a "great deal" but it has been a great first reel mower the guy I bought it from side he got it from a high school auction and paid over $600 for it.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kur1j said:


> I got a 220c for about that same price shipped for comparison.
> 
> @MasterMech Why is it so hard to find someone to do spin and relief grinds on reels?


Spin grinds aren't so hard to get done. Relief grinds are a bit more laborious and many courses don't relief grind at all as they have easy access to a grinder. So the practice is kind of "old school" or "perfectionist".


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@MasterMech

So I don't have many choices for sharpening reels in my area. The one guy that does do it said he doesn't relief grind walk behind greens mowers especially the 11 or 14 blade reels because they are so thin you don't even have much of a relief anyways. He said that even just doing a spin grind I would be able to backlap to keep my blade sharp through the season. Is there truth to that?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Thanks for all the info guy. I have not heard back since my offer $200. I am guessing he really thinks it is worth $1000. Unless he finds someone that impulse buys, I am sure I will hear from him after some time when it sits and does not get sold. If I have not bought anything by then, I might jump on it for an even better deal.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

kur1j said:


> @MasterMech
> 
> So I don't have many choices for sharpening reels in my area. The one guy that does do it said he doesn't relief grind walk behind greens mowers especially the 11 or 14 blade reels because they are so thin you don't even have much of a relief anyways. He said that even just doing a spin grind I would be able to backlap to keep my blade sharp through the season. Is there truth to that?


Relief grinding 11-15 blade reels is impossible on some grinding machines due to the tight spacing of the reel blades. 
I have personally never tried back-lapping spin-only grinds. I don't see why it wouldn't work but would imagine it takes quite a bit longer than a relief ground reel. I'd go with finer grit to reduce the possibility of gouging and keep the reel to knife clearance somewhat loose.

The other option is to just take it in for a spin-grind when it needs it. That's the alternative most courses use, because they have easy access to a grinder. I'd consider this if the grind was reasonably economical and the turn-time was quick.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Ral1121 I had to toy with him a bit :lol:

Maybe he will get the hint and realize that $950 is a pipe dream. I'm not trying to pull the rug out from under you at all. Still holding out for somebody to get tired of there toro.


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

MasterMech said:


> kur1j said:
> 
> 
> > @MasterMech
> ...


On a greensmower, I will maintain the relief angle with a 1/2" Power File. Steady hand and low FPM on the belt. Backlapping a reel without relief mostly eats up the bedknife and fails to get to the leading edge of the reel. I am not a fan of reels without relief because of how they perform on Zoysia. Spin only can work on Bermuda and Bent mowed daily, but I am not so sure on Zoysia or Bermuda mowed weekly.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Flynt2799 said:


> @Ral1121 I had to toy with him a bit :lol:
> 
> Maybe he will get the hint and realize that $950 is a pipe dream. I'm not trying to pull the rug out from under you at all. Still holding out for somebody to get tired of there toro.


Lol I have not heard from him since I made an offer. I'm guessing I will hear from him in a few months. At that point my price goes down even further.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ya he went radio silent on me as well.


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

@Ral1121 don't know if you are still looking, but I stumbled on this today. Seller is asking $1100 and doesn't seem like they wanna budge.


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

@Flynt2799

Thanks but I actually just bought a 2013 toro gm1000 w/groomer


----------



## Flynt2799 (Oct 17, 2017)

Ral1121 said:


> Thanks but I actually just bought a 2013 toro gm1000 w/groomer


 :lol: I wasn't thinking, I literally looked at your post with the new mower 5min before sending this. Looks good man.


----------



## Vredenner_76 (Aug 19, 2019)

Can anyone help me?

I have the John Deere 220A and am absolutely satisfied except for one:

- When I add the groomer, it works but the tatch is not thrown into the basket.

Am I doing something wrong or is that normal?


----------



## driver_7 (Jun 28, 2018)

Vredenner_76 said:


> Can anyone help me?
> 
> I have the John Deere 220A and am absolutely satisfied except for one:
> 
> ...


I experience the same thing with my 220A. It wasn't really designed to pick up thatch like a dethatching-specific machine would. Its job is to stand up the grass blades better for cutting and conditioning.


----------



## Vredenner_76 (Aug 19, 2019)

Ok, thanks for the explanation


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The groomer is not really designed to remove thatch. It is designed to be above the thatch and separate the runners. It also helps to lift the leaf blade up from horizontal to vertical prior to cutting it.

The JD groomer on my 220E uses a slip brass coupling that will wear out if too much torque is applied. I could not find a spare part for just coupler. It comes with a gear ($$$). Im assuming the 220A is a similar design.


----------

